# Clyde the Irish Wolfhound Mix Needs a Tolerant Home



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

You may have seen my post about Clyde, the Irish Wolfhound mix that was adopted by a physically abusive coworker. If not->click here

Clyde (Cooper is the name the shelter has given him) is in need of a caring, patient person to help him work through his separation anxiety. Someone who can help him gain confidence and is able to provide the company and attention he needs. From what I know, they believe he is just under a year old. He is located around the *Houston metropolitan area*, but I'm sure one of the shelter attendants would be more than happy to meet someone half way if they seem like a good match for Clyde.

If you'd be interested in helping Clyde out please PM me and I'll give you the number to the shelter so you can get more information.


----------

